# Squirrel mount



## Aaron Ploss (May 5, 2004)

My son shot his first animal and I want to get a cool mount. I dont want to give it to someone than them send it out to be done. Looking for some pics of ones done and a couple referances. I know it aint a huge mount, but I am very picky. 

Thanks Aaron


----------



## Grumpy 2 (Mar 9, 2010)

jim and sons in chelsea has couple on the wall in his shop that look great, I'd check them out.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Timberline Taxidermy Art north of lapeer does great small mammals, place first in the state last year at the competition. i little far but does phenominal work if your a picky one.lol


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

a couple im workin on.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Wish I could help.I also am looking for someone in the down river area to do a sq mount for me.


----------

